# Good Monday! In Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Yesterday Gene Usner took the day off from work to bring his family out for a day of fishing. We got off to good start with the trout fishing under the birds but a lot of small fish. With the tide still rising our next few stops produced more trout at each one. Tide stopped so I headed out to find the falling tide and got back on the trout at a gas well in Black bay. The bite was slow but steady; problem was so serious weather was bearing down fast. Stayed as long as possible building a box. Made a run toward the dock away from the weather and finished up with some nice redfish and drum to top things off. Barely got rained on at the end but it felt good cooling us off a bit.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>63 SPECKLED TROUT<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>5 REDFISH<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>2 DRUM<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>985-640-0569<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like a great day for your client's family. Great memories!


----------

